# Is the T2 Loved or Hated?



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

I hardly ever see these come up on the used market. I'm just wondering if the reason is because Sinn sells few of them or people love them so much they seldom part with them.

It's also one of the smaller watches by Sinn at 41mm and not terribly cheap.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

I have had all 4. Both black and blue, T1 and T2. Sold all 4. Since then I have purchased the T1 and T2 in blue. I love both of them because they are so light and comfortable.
Like you said, there's not much posted on these watches and I don't know why. These 2 watches are boarding on being my favorite.
I think one reason for the dislike is that they are filled with Ar. No big deal to me. Even if the capsule turns blue, the watch is still going to work perfectly for years. I look at it like I have extra protection right now, where as all the other watches w/o Ar filling are exposed to the elements and are running normal.
Anyhow, I have both and love them. 
We need more posts on these watches 👍👍👍👍


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the excellent reply ceebee!

Since you own the T2-B, what do you think of the size, thickness, and what is your opinion of the "blue" dial color?

It's an ETA 2892 movement, not a Soprod correct?


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

I wouldn't go as far as say I hate them but I 100% don't feel the love thats for sure


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, the movement is an ETA 2892-A2. I like the color. bright enough but not like the Squale blue dial (although I like that one also). The hands are easy to read against the blue dial.
My wrist is 7" or a hair larger and the T2 fits great but to me I prefer the T1. My T1 gets much more time on the wrist than the T2. I guess it's just so much easier to see the time, not that it's hard to see the T2.
Thickness is no problem and I don't even notice the thickness. At 13.3mm, thats not large at all.
Best of all you don't know it's on !!!!! Ti is amazing.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I love the case shape but really, really dislike the hands.


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

I already have the standard U1 and I'd say the T2B is different enough to justify a spot on the collection.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Really love them. Had the t2b and miss it. Great case, not too thick. Love the hands too.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

CGSshorty said:


> I love the case shape but really, really dislike the hands.


In all fairness to the hands, I believe the T2 is classified by Sinn as a Mission Timer, so the minute hand is much more prevalent than the hour hand. I think it's pretty unique!

I love the U1 as well and if they ever made it in 40-41mm I'd be all over it.

Sinn just makes a number of watches that appeal to me. Like Damasko, the added Technologies seem to help justify the price in my opinion.


----------



## airgee (Apr 19, 2016)

I own a black T2.

I had some troubles with its initial movement (Soprod A10, didn't auto-rewind efficiently enough) but after two trips to Franckfurt, it came back with an ETA 2893 which is running OK so far (although running a bit slower than I would like).

The T1/T2 series seems to be a love/hate affair, mostly due to its hands. The whole "roundness" of the hands and indices seems the straight opposite of the angular/sharp look of the U2.

A few things to note :
. the small "(Ar)" logo at 9 o-clock is only visible when the light strikes it at the right angle, 95% of the time it just disappears ;
. the case tint is darkish grey, it certainly doesn't looks like stainless steel ;
. you need at least two fingers to move the bezel as it must be pushed down (it's spring-loaded) ;
. the saphire is really thick, even with its good anti-reflective treatment it isn't as "transparent" as the thin glass on pilot watches ;
. the glass is slightly curved, it's not flat.

The good :
+ incredibly light watch (you don't feel it) without any "cheap" or weak feelings : no play anywhere, including in the bezel ;
+ bead-blasted grade 5 titanium is much less prone to scratches than the SS of my 356 Flieger II : my year-old T2 is basically as pristine as it was on day one and I don't baby-sit it ;
+ there's enough red on the dial to avoid a "monochromatic" look I don't like ;
+ beautiful completely mat black dial ;
+ small enough to not look ridiculous on my 17,5cm wrist and thin enough to be comfortable with a Nato strap ;
+ highly legible, to the point people a few meters from me routinely read the time on it without any troubles ;
+ lume is really good, it shines like a (bi-color) torch and lasts ;

The (slightly) less good :
- the date is a bit too small and the date disc could have been as mat as the dial ;
- the markings on the bezel aren't very legible, too bad there isn't a black bezel option ;
- I would have preferred slightly shorter minute markings to improve distinction with the 5-minute markings ;

The bad :
- the (grade 2) titanium bracelet is bad, really bad (weak, feels "cheap", stick to the skin), I just hate it !

Now a few pics !


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

airgee said:


> I own a black T2.
> 
> I had some troubles with its initial movement (Soprod A10, didn't auto-rewind efficiently enough) but after two trips to Franckfurt, it came back with an ETA 2893 which is running OK so far (although running a bit slower than I would like).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your excellent response airgee!

I'm still trying to figure out what "Ar" means in their dehumidifying process along with the copper sulfate capsule. Even thought the Sinn site does not mention it, I believe this relates to the "Argon" gas fill, correct?

I did not know that Sinn cut expenses and used a Grade 2 Ti for their bracelet. This would be a real bummer and glad to get this info.

I like the idea of a spring-loaded bezel and the lume does look great!

I wonder what year Sinn changed out the Soprod for an ETA? Their current website states that it comes with an ETA 2892 movement.


----------



## airgee (Apr 19, 2016)

Chris Stark said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what "Ar" means in their dehumidifying process along with the copper sulfate capsule. Even thought the Sinn site does not mention it, I believe this relates to the "Argon" gas fill, correct?


It might be ... or not.
At the time of its introduction, "Ar" was most probably related to the argon gas but now they may fill their Ar cases with something else, just like their DIAPAL tech, which meant "diamond pallets" in 1995 but is now produced with nanotechnology unrelated to (industrial) diamonds.
The only thing we know is that the gas filling equipment is simple to operate, store and maintain since there's a large number of non-Sinn sites in Germany where "Ar" watches can be serviced : Sinn Uhren: Sales Partners in Germany



Chris Stark said:


> I wonder what year Sinn changed out the Soprod for an ETA? Their current website states that it comes with an ETA 2892 movement.


I would say between June 2016 and now ;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

airgee said:


>


Looks incredible on this strap!


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

I would personally be interested in the T2 on the bracelent. But if it's not Grade 5 like the case, esp. for $3,000, I will have to think hard on this one.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

I love my T2B but it's not for everyone. The case, dial, and yes, hands are great. The Soporod A10 is meh - it was +/-3" a day at first but now seems to lose 15" sitting in a case overnight, and the crown is a bit fiddly. The bracelet is ok but the clasp is a cheap piece of junk that belongs on a $300 micro. I think a lot more people would love it at a lower price point, but if you are $500 away from a grey market Planet Ocean, a lot of people aren't going to see it in the same league (even with 2k meter water resistance). For me it's cool looking, tough, and sized right. I have no plans to part with mine but I don't blame anyone who looks it over and keeps right on going.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Those pics are great! Unfortunately I think I'd confuse the minute and hour hands...


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

harry_flashman said:


> Those pics are great! Unfortunately I think I'd confuse the minute and hour hands...


That would be hard to do with the big arrow on the end of the minute hand. The T1 and T2 are extremely easy to read.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Definitely don't hate it, but definitely not my style. Like the hands.


----------



## Chaz90 (Jan 14, 2014)

I like my T2B a lot. I've had it for almost two years now and still wear it in a rotation with my Sinn 856S UTC, blue Pelagos, and my Damasko. Mine has the Soprod movement but hasn't given me any issues. I will admit that the crown is a bit rough. I think it's a combination of the angle, shape, size, and possible titanium/titanium binding. I certainly can't complain. I got a good deal on it from another forum member and it continues to serve me well on numerous dives and daily wear!


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

I've been wearing my T2B for several months. Overall I really enjoy wearing it and for all reasons mentioned, but for me it's so lightweight and comfortable I sometimes forget it's on my wrist.

The dial is an amazing shade of blue and the lume is excellent too.

The arrow on the minute hand is practical as I'm normally aware of the hour of the day, so the eye is drawn to the minute hand.

The case, shape, hands, etc all work for me, but I can see how it might not be for everyone. The shape is different than the basic round case, so it has some 'character' vs. the standard dive watch.

The thing that really works is the size. After giving up on Sinn developing a 40-41mm case U-series (preferably a U1), this was the closest. Coming in at 41mm it isn't too small or too large for my wrist (6.75 inch).

Yes, the clasp is the weak part, no doubt. I think Sinn could stand to put a few R&D euros toward bolstering their clasps for many of their watches that carry a basic clasp. How about more than 3 fine adjustment holes? Half links?

All in all. I'll still keep it and wear it a ton.

Watchbuys told me the bracelet was grade 5 titanium, so I didn't know it was a different grade.

Photo...


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

petethegreek said:


> I've been wearing my T2B for several months. Overall I really enjoy wearing it and for all reasons mentioned, but for me it's so lightweight and comfortable I sometimes forget it's on my wrist.
> 
> The dial is an amazing shade of blue and the lume is excellent too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the write-up petethegreek! So there is a possibility that the bracelet is Grade 5 Ti like the case?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm a fan of the T series. Though I prefer the T1. I'm glad Sinn switched to ETA 2892-A2. One day I'll own one. Hopefully a SDR version is in the works.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not sure what movements are in my T1 and T2 but I think when I purchased them it was listed as Soprod. 
T2 on today waiting for oil change and tire rotation










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Any more want to join in on the T2? It's been a couple months now with no more replies.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Sure, I'll chime in. I picked a T2B up used from a forum member a couple months back. I try to keep my collection quite small, so I flipped my Damasko DA44 to pick this up. Here's a quick write-up I did comparing the two:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/sinn-t2b-damasko-da44-some-thoughts-comparisons-4526601.html

Now that I've had a bit more time with the watch, I've come to like it more and more. It's the least Sinn-esque Sinn aesthetically, but is loaded with the great Sinn tech. I was looking for a blue dial watch that was a bit more playful, or less severe than my DA44 and as soon as I saw the T2B I was enamoured. As was first noted, they don't come up on the forums often, so when one did I pounced. My take on it is that this is a watch that either speaks to you or doesn't. If you appreciate the aesthetics, you'll likely love it on the wrist. Super comfortable, versatile (for my lifestyle), and makes me happy to see on my wrist. I know it's bomb-proof, the movement (Soprod in mine) is working fine for me. All in all, I'm more than pleased with it as my daily wear.

I recently picked up a Borealis rubber strap (couldn't justify the Sinn price on the OEM strap) and love that look in addition to the bracelet.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

I personally love the way the T2 looks


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Really looking forward to seeing all the Sinn’s at the Roadshow next week... especially the T Series &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Baumaxe (Oct 15, 2012)

T2B is an easy waer. I tend to forget having it on. I Do like it, but I do like my U1 und UX more.










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Baumaxe said:


> T2B is an easy waer. I tend to forget having it on. I Do like it, but I do like my U1 und UX more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the U1 look huge on your wrist compared with the T2?


----------



## Baumaxe (Oct 15, 2012)

Here are some wirst shots of my T2B / U1 / UX. From flat size on the arm I do not feel much of a difference. However, the T2B feels not as high and clearly not as heavy as the U- series.














































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Baumaxe said:


> Here are some wirst shots of my T2B / U1 / UX. From flat size on the arm I do not feel much of a difference. However, the T2B feels not as high and clearly not as heavy as the U- series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! What size is your wrist?


----------



## Baumaxe (Oct 15, 2012)

Depending on temperature and weight :-( between 6 1/2 and 6 3/4 inch (16,5 - 17 mm). 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Baumaxe said:


> Depending on temperature and weight :-( between 6 1/2 and 6 3/4 inch (16,5 - 17 mm).
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


It must be something with the pics but the T2 doesn't really look any smaller than your U1.


----------



## Baumaxe (Oct 15, 2012)

It does not really look smaller, but it feels completely different. 

Actually, that the reason why I went for the T2 rather than the T1 which looked too bulky on my wrist. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

I love the look of the T2, I just wish the clasp was better and it was stainless steel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

I have the black dial T2 - when I first bought it we didn't really click, and I tried to sell it a couple of months in. But then one day... it all came together.
Now I can honestly say that I love it: it's unique, it's an EZM, it's a great size. wearing it as I type (on the OEM rubber strap), and it's so comfortable.



Chris Stark said:


> I wonder what year Sinn changed out the Soprod for an ETA? Their current website states that it comes with an ETA 2892 movement.


I did not know the movement was changed... I bought mine in June 2017, does this mean it has the ETA?? I always thought it had the soprod.
Is there any way to find out for certain which movement is in my watch?


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, it should have the ETA. Mine (with Soprod - 2015) states it in the little booklet. Otherwise, I'd guess you could email Sinn with the serial number and ask.



tantric said:


> I have the black dial T2 - when I first bought it we didn't really click, and I tried to sell it a couple of months in. But then one day... it all came together.
> Now I can honestly say that I love it: it's unique, it's an EZM, it's a great size. wearing it as I type (on the OEM rubber strap), and it's so comfortable.
> 
> I did not know the movement was changed... I bought mine in June 2017, does this mean it has the ETA?? I always thought it had the soprod.
> Is there any way to find out for certain which movement is in my watch?


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

fire_lantern said:


> Yes, it should have the ETA. Mine (with Soprod - 2015) states it in the little booklet. Otherwise, I'd guess you could email Sinn with the serial number and ask.


Thanks. The watch's booklet says Soprod, so although I bought in 2017 the watch itself must have been sitting at the dealer's for a year or so.
I've emailed Sinn for confirmation.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

It's loved by me. One of my favorites










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I tried a T2 on today... way to small for my taste. Built like a tank and light as a feather










Now the T1 Blue on the other hand just shot up to pole position on my most wanted list










It's time to purge the herd and make room for the T1 B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> I tried a T2 on today... way to small for my taste. Built like a tank and light as a feather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinkimg of doing the same thing. I miss my T1-B.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

ceebee said:


> I was thinkimg of doing the same thing. I miss my T1-B.


I just left the WatchBuys Roadshow...it was awesome! I'm completely blown away buy the T1 B and a few other Sinn's....U1 SDR, 857 series & 757 series. I could easily see my collection become very Sinnful in the next few years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> I just left the WatchBuys Roadshow...it was awesome! I'm completely blown away buy the T1 B and a few other Sinn's....U1 SDR, 857 series & 757 series. I could easily see my collection become very Sinnful in the next few years
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can understand getting the T1-B. I've gone through 3 of them and want it again. It will happen probably sooner than later. 
Glad you enjoyed the road show

Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

ceebee said:


> I can understand getting the T1-B. I've gone through 3 of them and want it again. It will happen probably sooner than later.
> Glad you enjoyed the road show
> 
> Chris
> ...


I was stoked to finally see the T1 B! I wasn't sure I would like the blue, but wow!!! It's just a perfect shade of matte blue. It goes perfect with the blasted titanium case. The all white markers & hands make it super legible too. Hopefully a SDR version will come out in the near future!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> I just left the WatchBuys Roadshow...it was awesome! I'm completely blown away buy the T1 B and a few other Sinn's....U1 SDR, 857 series & 757 series. I could easily see my collection become very Sinnful in the next few years
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any pics from the road show? What other brands caught your eye?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Chris Stark said:


> Any pics from the road show? What other brands caught your eye?


Yes! Check my reply to the Irvine Roadshow thread. I was there for the Sinn's.
Fortis and Hanhart had a couple nice ones as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Sinn responded to my email about the switch from Soprod to ETA in the T2, and confirmed that the change happened in June 2017.
My watch definitely has the Soprod, but they have been kind enough to offer a free movement swap.
I've never been entirely satisfied with the Soprod and considered it one of the watch's weaknesses - so I'm taking the offer up although it will take 12 weeks to sort out.

some good customer service there.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

tantric said:


> Sinn responded to my email about the switch from Soprod to ETA in the T2, and confirmed that the change happened in June 2017.
> My watch definitely has the Soprod, but they have been kind enough to offer a free movement swap.
> I've never been entirely satisfied with the Soprod and considered it one of the watch's weaknesses - so I'm taking the offer up although it will take 12 weeks to sort out.
> 
> some good customer service there.


That's excellent news!!! I can't wait to goin the Sinn family 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Spring-Diver said:


> That's excellent news!!! I can't wait to goin the Sinn family
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will love it. 
I will certainly be collecting more EZM watches in the futures, after experiencing the T2.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

tantric said:


> Sinn responded to my email about the switch from Soprod to ETA in the T2, and confirmed that the change happened in June 2017.
> My watch definitely has the Soprod, but they have been kind enough to offer a free movement swap.
> I've never been entirely satisfied with the Soprod and considered it one of the watch's weaknesses - so I'm taking the offer up although it will take 12 weeks to sort out.
> 
> some good customer service there.


Did they say why they were changing from the Soprod to the ETA?


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Chris Stark said:


> Did they say why they were changing from the Soprod to the ETA?


No they didn't... there must have been some serious issues with the Soprod for them to a) switch in the first place and b) offer to swap movements for free unprompted.
My personal grievances were:
- rough crown action when winding the watch
- imprecise crown action when looking for the date setting
- precise hacking sometimes difficult to achieve - need to pull really hard to make the seconds hand stop exactly where needed
- once the time is set, and the minute hand is pointing exactly at the correct index, pushing the crown back in will usually make the minute hand jump, sometimes by as much as a couple of minutes! That one was the worse - for me the minute hand MUST line up perfectly.

These issues aren't a huge deal in the grand scheme of things, and I lived with them - all watches have idiosyncrasies.
But my other mechanical movements don't have these problems, and when given the chance to switch I didn't hesitate.

What's the general feedback on Soprod movements?


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

tantric said:


> Sinn responded to my email about the switch from Soprod to ETA in the T2, and confirmed that the change happened in June 2017.
> My watch definitely has the Soprod, but they have been kind enough to offer a free movement swap.
> I've never been entirely satisfied with the Soprod and considered it one of the watch's weaknesses - so I'm taking the offer up although it will take 12 weeks to sort out.
> 
> some good customer service there.


You were smart to contact Sinn directly, as when my Soprod A10 started going tits-up I got pretty much nowhere with Watchbuys. Sinn is finally replacing it with an ETA 2892-A2 but only after RGM tried to repair the Soprod without success. It will likely be January before I have it back and it's been in the shop since mid-September. Good luck!


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

tantric said:


> Sinn responded to my email about the switch from Soprod to ETA in the T2, and confirmed that the change happened in June 2017.
> My watch definitely has the Soprod, but they have been kind enough to offer a free movement swap.
> I've never been entirely satisfied with the Soprod and considered it one of the watch's weaknesses - so I'm taking the offer up although it will take 12 weeks to sort out.
> 
> some good customer service there.


Interesting!

I wonder if it had to do with the quality of Soprod or an expiring deal with Soprod with which they could not come to terms.

What other Sinn's use a Soprod movement and have they also been switched over to ETA's?


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

A few years ago Stowa was using the Soprod A10 in a premium version of its Marine watch. After only a year or so, they gave up on the Soprod and switched back to the ETA 2824. 
At an event in NYC, I asked Mrs. Schauer why they had switched back. She didn't specifically say there were problems with the Soprod, only mentioning:
1) The supply of A10s was very tight, while the availability of the ETA movements had increased.
2) The A10, while a better movement than the ETA 2824, was harder for their watchmakers to work with, and it became too much of a hassle to maintain two different inventories of movements and spare parts, and have their watchmakers deal with installing and repairing two different movements.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

I have had my T2 for a couple of years now, and it's a great, comfortable watch. Fantastic in the summer - the Ti is just so nice on the skin, especially combined with the low weight.










I really like the case shape - reminiscent of the Seiko Turtle, it has an organic, smooth look to it, as if it was shaped by water like a beach pebble. Actually, I don't know if it's deliberate, but the bead blasted finish actually sheds water very well.









That said, I recently bought an SPB051, which has taken all my off duty wrist time from my Sinn (I also have a GS dress watch, and having an all-Seiko collection appeals to me), so I am thinking of letting the Sinn go...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

DickoryDoc said:


> That said, I recently bought an SPB051, which has taken all my off duty wrist time from my Sinn (I also have a GS dress watch, and having an all-Seiko collection appeals to me), so I am thinking of letting the Sinn go...[/COLOR]


I'm going the opposite direction  and I'm a huge Seiko fan!

Selling most of my Seiko's to fund a Sinn or two. I fell hard for the T1 B/ Sinn's in general at the Roadshow. Love how thin & light it is for its size. Thinking about a EZM 9 as well... another thin & light large watch.

Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> I'm going the opposite direction  and I'm a huge Seiko fan!
> 
> Selling most of my Seiko's to fund a Sinn or two. I fell hard for the T1 B/ Sinn's in general at the Roadshow. Love how thin & light it is for its size. Thinking about a EZM 9 as well... another thin & light large watch.
> 
> ...


i guess in many ways the philosophies are the same - a focus on good value and functionality, and a strong reputation for durability.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I like the Sinn T2 but you have to be a real Sinn fanatic to really appreciate it. I think for the $$$ there is better dive watch for example Pelagos. 
I would get a t2 but there are probably 5 others ahead of it on my Sinn want list.

Sinn 856 UTC and EZM 3f first...I had the 856 UTC twice before , EZM 3 twice before sold both going after more expensive Omegas but keep coming back to Sinn. I sold my beloved Sinn 556A and EZM3 a couple years ago to buy some Rolexes, in the last month sold all my Rolexes and I put the money away. I'm saving up a bit to rebuy some of my favorites.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

cadomniel said:


> I like the Sinn T2 but you have to be a real Sinn fanatic to really appreciate it. I think for the $$$ there is better dive watch for example Pelagos.
> I would get a t2 but there are probably 5 others ahead of it on my Sinn want list.
> 
> Sinn 856 UTC and EZM 3f first...I had the 856 UTC twice before , EZM 3 twice before sold both going after more expensive Omegas but keep coming back to Sinn. I sold my beloved Sinn 556A and EZM3 a couple years ago to buy some Rolexes, in the last month sold all my Rolexes and I put the money away. I'm saving up a bit to rebuy some of my favorites.


I agree that the price sounds high on the T2 and many aren't fond of the hour hand, perhaps not realizing that the concept of the watch is for Mission Timing. The Pelagos is certainly sharp but a little larger than the T2 and still more expensive than the T2, but not by much. I would say the 856 UTC and EZM 3 are both on my list at some point. One time I wanted a 556 but I ended up with a Damasko DA 36. The 556, other than the clean look, just doesn't have much to offer for the money, at least to me.


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

cadomniel said:


> I like the Sinn T2 but you have to be a real Sinn fanatic to really appreciate it. I think for the $$$ there is better dive watch for example Pelagos.
> I would get a t2 but there are probably 5 others ahead of it on my Sinn want list.


The Pelagos and T2 are both titanium divers, but the similarities end there IMO. The T2 is 41mm with short lugs and a very svelte profile for a 2km rated watch. That isn't everyone's preference for this style of watch, though it was the main selling point for me - amazing capability in a watch that slips under a cuff and doesn't brag about it (or weigh you down when you're in the water).

The Pelagos is hockey puck-ish in comparison, and stylistically a very different proposition. I for one am not a fan of the mini-essay on the dials of the new models, and the black dial always struck me as a bit sterile (though the new LHD model is much less so). So I would argue it isn't necessarily 'better'.

Also - funnily enough I think the T2 is the anti-Sinn Sinn; I wouldn't call myself a Sinn fanatic by any stretch. The T2 was my first and only Sinn. I always found their other designs e.g. the U1 to be just a bit too Teutonic for my tastes, to the point where _Ride of the Valkyries _seemed to start playing whenever I saw one.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

No action in this thread since last year. Any new folks want to chime in?


----------



## farmerboy (Jul 23, 2018)

Sure!
New Sinn t1 owner. Used to own a U1 really liked the watch but did not really enjoy wearing it everyday. It was heavy and tall.
I am a one watch guy. I like watches and may be an aficionado, but I am not a collector. I like mechanical vs quartz and was looking for a watch to wear everywhere, 
for every purpose. Since I am a causal dresser the Sinn EZM style fits right for me. I would wear it with a tux if I ever need to. 

The T1 has the U1 unique looks but is shorter and lighter. These 2 differences makes the T1 my everyday/everywhere watch. On a Zulu it does not shift around as the heavier watches do. With the short lugs, it fits very well and seems smaller than the 45mm size. Rugged, tough, diving approved, anti-magnetic, lightweight and not to tall!

About the hands. I noticed that about 40 years ago the Omega Seamaster 200 with the red minute hand was already copying the Sinn T1. Also, the widely collected Seiko Tuna from the mid 1970's also nearly copies the Sinn T1 hands. Just goes to show the impact of this great watch. 


ps: yes I know when the Sinn t1 was introduced.


----------



## farmerboy (Jul 23, 2018)

Let me get my post count a little higher:
There is not a lot of information about the T1 or T2 series from users. Maybe they are just not liked and the lack of info stems from this.
Let me add a little more information for those considering buying this watch. 

Pros include a fantastic locking bezel. You won't accidentally turn this one. Seems like a no brainer for all bezel wearing watches, but not often found. This is a good addition.
The watch is shock "proof" rated much like many in the Sinn family. One other sort of pro, I have read pieces introducing the T1 from 5 years ago and the watch was listed for the same price it sells for today. So instead of being over priced, it is easier to convince oneself that they are getting a relative bargain.

Cons include the lugs are not drilled. I would prefer it to have had this feature so that the springbars would be longer and more difficult to remove. With that said, other dive watches that are more popular and more famous do not have drilled springbar holes in the lugs so maybe not a Con but just a personal preference. And lastly, the crown is protected on the lower side by the watch case. This may be a pro with some people, but it makes the crown a little harder to use and I do not prefer it being this way.


----------



## Dead Reckoning (Aug 4, 2009)

Use to hate the hands on this one. Strangely enough....they are starting to grow on me. Can't explain it.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

I adore the whip and arrow hands but the press-to-turn bezel is the real winner.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

I certainly don't think the T1/T2 are hated, but they are on the more expensive side and stylistically quite a departure from the rest of Sinn's catalogue. The softer edges and less aggressive feel to the T2 was one of the things that really captured my attention, but I can see that putting off someone looking for a prototypical Sinn. While it's true you don't see them as much, anytime they pop up on watchrecon they get snatched up quite quickly.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Dead Reckoning said:


> Use to hate the hands on this one. Strangely enough....they are starting to grow on me. Can't explain it.


I believe Sinn is trying to emphasize the minute hand and de-emphasize the hour hand for diving/mission purposes.

Also, it's been a while since I've gone back over all the pages, only the bezel is Tegimented Ti right, not the case?


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

fire_lantern said:


> I certainly don't think the T1/T2 are hated, but they are on the more expensive side and stylistically quite a departure from the rest of Sinn's catalogue. The softer edges and less aggressive feel to the T2 was one of the things that really captured my attention, but I can see that putting off someone looking for a prototypical Sinn. While it's true you don't see them as much, anytime they pop up on watchrecon they get snatched up quite quickly.


I see that You have one listed here so it can't be Loved that much.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Ha! It's been my daily wear for the past year and I'm not a collector meaning that if I want something new, it's gotta go (read: I don't have the cash). I'm flipping it for a Pelagos, it's the only watch I'd consider getting rid of it for. Doesn't take anything away from the Sinn, still love it and it's an awesome watch. But you know how it goes when you get a watch in your head....


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Chris Stark said:


> I believe Sinn is trying to emphasize the minute hand and de-emphasize the hour hand for diving/mission purposes.
> 
> Also, it's been a while since I've gone back over all the pages, only the bezel is Tegimented Ti right, not the case?


And yes just the bezel is tegimented


----------



## farmerboy (Jul 23, 2018)

Sinn makes it clear that the case is made of grade 5 titanium and they are clear that only the bezel is tegimented.

What I am unclear about is if the bezel is made of titanium or steel. 
I do not know if Sinn as the watch maker considers the bezel as part of the case or not. 
The statements Sinn makes about case and bezel are always in separate statements.
The weight is low so most likely it it Ti and not steel.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Chris Stark said:


> No action in this thread since last year. Any new folks want to chime in?


To be honest I am more intrigued by the T6


----------



## farmerboy (Jul 23, 2018)

Maybe with a paint job (flowers and peace symbols) and a few deadhead stickers?

I'm not sure that my comments will mean much to a younger person.
might not mean much to anyone of any age!!


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

farmerboy said:


> Sinn makes it clear that the case is made of grade 5 titanium and they are clear that only the bezel is tegimented.
> 
> What I am unclear about is if the bezel is made of titanium or steel.
> I do not know if Sinn as the watch maker considers the bezel as part of the case or not.
> ...


It's Ti.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

stuffler said:


> To be honest I am more intrigued by the T6
> 
> View attachment 13373569


Mike, first of all thank you for hijacking my thread. 

Second, I was trying to figure out what that black bar is along the roof. Then it occurred to me to Google it!


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

I'll chime in here. 

I'm a big fan of Ti watches in general due to their inherent comfort and corrosion resistance, and also of Sinn as a brand. I like the straightforward, functional designs, and thoughtful innovations that they've developed. Unlike a brand like Tag or even Omega, I don't feel like you're paying a premium for a brand name and its associated image.

But this is the Sinn forum. You guys know all this already.

I picked up a T2b when Helmut Sinn passed recently. I saw the news and realized I didn't have a Sinn at the time, and managed to snag one in good condition. Thoughts:

Pros
-Wears like a dream. Super light, low profile, nice shape that makes shirts/jackets glide over it easily (unlike a Pelagos, which is the opposite). Crown at 4 is a positive for me as well in the comfort department.
-Blue color is interesting. Sort of a metallic blue tone that I've gotten compliments on from watch muggles.
-Great legibility
-2 tone lume is cool. It's definitely not Seiko bright, but it does the job.
-I'm a fan of the tech. Moisture absorption, captive bezel, antimagnetic, grade 5 Ti, 2000m water resist, etc.

Cons
-The bracelet clasp. If you use the micro adjustment hole closest to the fliplock (so, the smallest size), then the diver extension can only seat like, 90% of the way, and has a tendency to come open under stress. To be clear, it's not the whole clasp that opens, just the diver extension. In a week of wearing this on a vacation this happened a couple times. Once jumping into a pool. Another time the clasp snagged on some luggage. This doesn't happen with either of the other two holes but unfortunately for me the 'goldilocks' fit is the damn hole that makes the extension loose. The rest of the bracelet is fine.
-Bezel lume triangle. Personal thing, would just rather have something a bit more precise than the flat bottom triangle.

I've got our first kid on the way so this watch along with several others are for sale at the moment in anticipation of the costs to come. But I will say that I'm far less willing to be flexible on price with this one than I am with others and at the end of the day would not mind keeping it if it doesn't sell. And if Sinn were to release an improved clasp I'd snap it up and keep this thing forever.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

So I ended up selling my T2 earlier this year. Unfortunately it had some movt problems which the local distributor / service centre were unable to rectify after a few attempts. Basically the last thing you want in a tool watch. From a bit of reading on the forums and talking to a watchmaker, the issues weren’t all that uncommon with this model - at least those with the Soprod movements.

It’s a shame because I liked other aspects of the watch especially the comfort. Though the accidental deployment of the divers’ extension when e.g. jumping in a pool was somewhat annoying and necessitated wearing the watch on a nato for any serious water activities.


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

So I ended up selling my T2 earlier this year. Unfortunately it had some movt problems which the local distributor / service centre were unable to rectify after a few attempts. Basically the last thing you want in a tool watch. From a bit of reading on the forums and talking to a watchmaker, the issues weren’t all that uncommon with this model - at least those with the Soprod movements.

It’s a shame because I liked other aspects of the watch especially the comfort. Though the accidental deployment of the divers’ extension when e.g. jumping in a pool was somewhat annoying and necessitated wearing the watch on a nato for any serious water activities.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Bringing an old thread back to life. Lets see some more T2 love! 

I had one last year and regretfully sold it. 

They are now discontinued and will be an even more rare bird in the future.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Since you've resurrected this thread...I did the same. Had one, sold it for a Tudor Pelagos. A year and much regret later, I sold the Pelagos and re-purchased an almost brand new T2B. Will not make the same mistake twice. Definitely my all-time favourite watch and the one that won't leave!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

fire_lantern said:


> Since you've resurrected this thread...I did the same. Had one, sold it for a Tudor Pelagos. A year and much regret later, I sold the Pelagos and re-purchased an almost brand new T2B. Will not make the same mistake twice. Definitely my all-time favourite watch and the one that won't leave!


Nice! Lets see some pics!


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep...love or hate. This has been with me for many years and a great watch.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Quick shot


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome pics gents! Keep em coming!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

fire_lantern said:


> Since you've resurrected this thread...I did the same. Had one, sold it for a Tudor Pelagos. A year and much regret later, I sold the Pelagos and re-purchased an almost brand new T2B. Will not make the same mistake twice. Definitely my all-time favourite watch and the one that won't leave!


Speaking of selling it for the pelagos, I've owned 3 of them. While I love so much about the pelagos, I cannot get over the bezel paint issues. If the T2 had the pelagos clasp, it may be the ultimate diver. To me, the clasp only short coming of the T2. Titanium is my favorite watch metal, the blue dial is a great shade, the lume is excellent, 4 o'clock crown is a nice touch, and the captive bezel action is very nice. Not to mention its a great size, and the scalloped case flanks make for a fantastic wearer. The additional tech is always welcomed by me because it its something different.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

The latest arrived today


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

kamonjj said:


> The latest arrived today


Congrats Kamonjj 

I'm a huge fan of the T series.


Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> Congrats Kamonjj
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the T series.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shannon! Your evolving collection has always been fantastic


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

kamonjj said:


> Thanks Shannon! Your evolving collection has always been fantastic


Thank you 

Wearing the T1B today 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)

T1/T2 are the only Sinn watches that appeal to me. And I do agree, supply is seemingly lower than expected. I’m keen on either one, T1 preferred, with a rubber strap in near mint condition. 
Then again, there are other makes/models on my short list. Love this thread, Keep ‘em coming.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

Currently in contact with Sinn to purchase directly from them.. Kuwait doesn't have an official distributor, I think closest would be Dubai, but I doubt they have any in stock..


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the T2. It's one of the smaller Sinn dive watches with a short lug to lug. I hope Sinn release a 40mm U1 or something like that.


----------



## UOhrli (Jun 15, 2018)

I bought the T2b last spring and sold it in summer for a T1 in black. That is one of the few "flippers" that I should not have done.
After it was gone I realized its strengths: not too big and great proportions (my wrist and eye: better than the T1s). I realized that bigger is not always better.


----------

